# Your favorite steak ?



## IKE (Nov 8, 2015)

I must have been a good boy this past week because out of the blue mama surprised me with one of my favorite meals last night.

T-bone steak, baked potato, lightly stir fried (I like them still a little crunchy) fresh green beans, sauteed fresh mushrooms and garlic bread.

Through the years I've tried all the different cuts but to me a nice 3/4 to 1" or so thick t-bone or porterhouse have always been my favorites, even over prime rib.

I like them fixed medium which to me means just a very fine line of pink in the middle.

What is your favorite cut ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2015)

Once in a while I want a steak and when we go into the city to our favourite pub/restaurant on their steak night I have a sirloin, medium rare - lots of pink but no blood.  

I used to go out with a guy decades ago who would always take me to nice restaurants and I would order filet mignon, medium rare, twice baked potato.  Mmm....


----------



## Steve (Nov 8, 2015)

Rib steak by far seems to me to be the best...
Medium rare is the way I like it...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2015)

Rib-eye steak is our favorite (mostly boneless), we don't buy any other cuts anymore.  My husband usually barbeques them on the charcoal BBQ, and we both like medium rare, he always makes them tender and juicy.  We usually have steamed veggies on the side, sometimes caramelized onions or fresh sauteed mushrooms.  A Fosters brewski to wash it all down.  :cheers:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 8, 2015)

Rib-eye is my favourite too, but on the well done side of medium.  Only a personal taste, but I wouldn't spoil food by drinking Fosters.  A good Belgian Trappist beer or an English real ale is what's needed.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2015)

Boneless rib eye.  Charred black on the outside and reddish-pink in the middle.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 8, 2015)

Rib eye Well tanned out, medium red in.  Hot flaming fire, short time is the ticket.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 8, 2015)

We just went for steak the other night. I have no idea what cut it was. I like it as rare as they can get it. Hubby used to call it "Punch the cow and bring it on out". There was some buttery sauce that was perfect, baked potato and because we were celebrating a lobster tail on the side.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 8, 2015)

Filet Mignon, tenderloin, goes well with my teeth.


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Rib-eye is my favourite too, but on the well done side of medium.  Only a personal taste, but I wouldn't spoil food by *drinking Fosters*.  A good Belgian Trappist beer or an English real ale is what's needed.



I liked Fosters years back, when it actually came from Australia. Now it says Canada. No offense, Northerners, it was an "aura" for which I yearned, while considering moving to Australia.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

Our relative indigency precludes buying steaks anymore. Good cuts are $ 10+ per lb. here. However, being a steak-lover from way-back, my wife suggested on my birthday we head over to the mini-brewery called "Pints" at the Colorado Belle Hotel. They have a wonderful T-bone for $ 14.99, includes a mug of draft!    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 8, 2015)

That must be an advantage of living in the West.  Here a T-bone at Kroger is $12.99/lb.  Just can't make myself fork over that much and then have to cook it myself, too.
Sometimes when I get a real craving for steak I'll buy a chuck steak.  Cooked at rare to medium rare is pretty darn good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2015)

imp said:


> I liked Fosters years back, when it actually came from Australia. Now it says Canada. No offense, Northerners, it was an "aura" for which I yearned, while considering moving to Australia.   imp



I'd _much _rather it come from Australia _or _Canada, but I heard quite awhile back that it's brewed now in Texas.  I've kept this terrible secret from my taste buds, so I still like Fosters (and Miller High Life). layful:  We seriously considered moving to Australia when we were younger for business reasons, had passports and everything, but the plans were changed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd _much _rather it come from Australia _or _Canada, but I heard quite awhile back that it's brewed now in Texas.  I've kept this terrible secret from my taste buds, so I still like Fosters (and Miller High Life). layful:  We seriously considered moving to Australia when we were younger for business reasons, had passports and everything, but the plans were changed.


Miller High Life....I love it....


----------



## Lon (Nov 8, 2015)

Rib Eye First with bone & Fillet Mignon Second  Medium Rare for both


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2015)

Coors Lite in a frozen mug.  Sigh!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2015)

Without a shadow of a doubt I prefer the taste of _medium rare_* Rump Steak.*.( apparently you folks in the USA call it Sirloin)...it's so much tastier than the more expensive **sirloin** that we get here..which again apparently,  Americans call Short Loin or Porterhouse..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rump_steak


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 8, 2015)

Fillet mignon med. rare with onions, mushrooms and a baked potato with sour cream.
Only 2 or 3 times a year as I t is so expensive.  Oh yes!  A good full bodied red wine!


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd _much _rather it come from Australia _or _Canada, but I heard quite awhile back that it's brewed now in Texas.  I've kept this terrible secret from my taste buds, so I still like Fosters (and Miller High Life). layful:  We seriously considered moving to Australia when we were younger for business reasons, had passports and everything, but the plans were changed.



Having learned that FDA allows commercial brewers the use of some 52 additives in their beers, I was amazed to learn of the "German Purity Law of 1516", which states that domestic beers must contain only water, malt, yeast, and hops, nothing else! I figgered if those folks could brew beer as good as Becks, St. Pauli Girl, Duplikator Stark, and a huge raft of others without resorting to chemical additives, they were "onto something" hundreds of years ago.

Thus, your mention of Millers is a good one: I believe most Millers product is marked "No preservatives or Additives". Others have taken to this, also, I've noted, likely as a result of people becoming more "health-conscious": Gotta drink beer? At least drink _real _beer without additives. Note that home-made beer is "real beer"!   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt I prefer the taste of _medium rare_* Rump Steak.*.( apparently you folks in the USA call it Sirloin)...it's so much tastier than the more expensive **sirloin** that we get here..which again apparently,  Americans call Short Loin or Porterhouse..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rump_steak



Roundbone sirloin, bone-in, was about the only beef cut my Mother bought, using it for all sorts of delicious meat dishes. When she fried one up, I always got to suck out the "mork", as the Czechs called it, the marrow, from the hole in the bone. Yuck! Today when I think of that!

The cut was typically about 1/2-inch thick, rarely more, and one of my favorites she called "birds". The meat was first browned on a skillet (I think), then cut into strips about 3 inches wide by 5 inches long. Upon that piece she placed a stick of celery, quartered the long way carrot, strip-sliced onion, maybe some other magical things I forget, rolled it up into a cylinder which came out 3 inches long by maybe 3 inches in diameter. She inserted a wooden toothpick crosswise to keep the thing rolled-up. Placed them in a pan, and I believe baked them awhile with a bit of water added. This dish is probably originally a German dish, and someone is bound to be recognized by my description. I only  knew them as "birds". Delicious!   imp


----------



## Kadee (Nov 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt I prefer the taste of _medium rare_* Rump Steak.*.( apparently you folks in the USA call it Sirloin)...it's so much tastier than the more expensive **sirloin** that we get here..which again apparently,  Americans call Short Loin or Porterhouse..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rump_steak


Holly we all a cut taken off the t bone porterhouse ..it's my next  favourite to scotch Fillet


----------



## Kadee (Nov 8, 2015)

I like scotch fillet but I only buy it when it's on special normal price is arround $30 Kg when it's on special as it was this week for $20 kg I useally buy 3 packs which is about 1.5 -- 2 Kg and lasts untill the specials come around again 
We like a good beef stew when it's cold and a like lean gravy beef for that ,some call it shin of beef but I only use the very lean cuts


----------



## Steve (Nov 8, 2015)

Top quality rib steaks go for around the $40.00 a pound up where we live...
One has to win the lotto to afford steaks often..

I like my rib steak almost one inch thick which is close to 3/4 pound each steak...
2 steaks for my wife and myself is almost a mortgage payment....


----------



## Kadee (Nov 8, 2015)

Steve said:


> Top quality rib steaks go for around the $40.00 a pound up where we live...
> One has to win the lotto to afford steaks often..
> 
> I like my rib steak almost one inch thick which is close to 3/4 pound each steak...
> 2 steaks for my wife and myself is almost a mortgage payment....


Steve I always say when we are shopping oh I forgot to arrange that bank loan to buy a leg of lamb , it used to be a cheap Aussie family meal ..now it's more expensive than beef cuts including a roast we can get a beef roast for about $9 kg leg of lamb arround the $15 kg


----------



## IKE (Nov 9, 2015)

Lamb ?........maybe it's because I never had it growing up and I'm certainly not knocking those who like it but no thank you.

The last time I tried it was in Libya at a Libyan captains home and it was the meat in couscous, a dish made from seasoned grain (barley ?), lamb and vegetables cooked inside the lambs stomach which was served in a large communal bowl while we were seated on the floor sipping strong Arab tea.

I certainly didn't want to insult my host so I ate the grain and vegetables (which was really very good) but I sort of ate around the chunks of lamb........I later had couscous where goat was the meat and I actually liked it better prepared that way.

Kinda like our liver discussion a few days ago, some folks just like some foods that others don't.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 9, 2015)

Steak in our house is a rarity and even more so when we dine out, but I do love a nice medium rare boneless NY Sirloin (good prices and fine quality at our nearby Costco).  My wife prefers a filet mignon.  One of the best steaks I ever had was on my 60th birthday.  We went to a local Capital Grille steakhouse, where I had their Porcini rubbed bone-in rib eye, with a 15 year old aged balsamic glaze.  It was a meal to remember, and even made me forget, briefly, that I was spending $53 for that intensely flavorful piece of beef.  An amazing dinner to celebrate a special occasion.


----------



## kaufen (Nov 9, 2015)

I just had a rib in the bone for dinner, its the first I've had in a  long time and i had forgotten how good they were. I reckon i would rate  it as my favourite steak.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 9, 2015)

My favorite steak is t bone, cooked medium well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2015)

Ike, I don't like the flavour of lamb either.  Hubby loves it.  And I love goat - ate it often in Uganda. 

We don't eat steak at home but son in law likes to grill it when we visit them.  When we are in Glasgow I sometimes get a sirloin steak at our fave place.  It's tender when ordered medium rare and a good deal.  About £12 for steak, chips, peas and a pint of beer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2015)

Rib eye....   Just cook the moo out of it...


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2015)

A friend of mine when ordering her steak, tells the waiter:  "Just fracture its  ankle."


----------



## Cookie (Nov 9, 2015)

Tofu --- with ginger, garlic soysauce marinade.  Yummy and no cows had to die.


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2015)

Filet Mignon, Porterhouse, or New York Strip. Well done with a side salad, no potato and a huge glass of unsweetened iced tea. Maybe a little wild rice on the side or grilled green beans.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 10, 2015)

Rare rib eye, baked potato with sour cream, sauteed green beans.  But with the price of beef nowdays I can't remember the last time I had one.  I don't eat much red meat, anyway.


----------

